# Pumpkin season, what I did with my pumpkin.



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

My pumpkin


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

That's a gem. What a great picture.  

Jock


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Priceless


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Ooooo!

This reminds me. As food carving is part of the whole presentation thing, you must check this out.

www.grumpkins.com

Poke around through the gallery for sure.

Hope I don't hijack the thread too badly.

Phil


----------



## draper (Nov 16, 2004)

Cute pic


----------

